# Please Help! ATITool beta 14 switching 2D/3D clocks/voltages



## sentry19 (May 6, 2006)

Hi, I'm having a few problems with atitool now.  Basically when I load a 3D profile before I start a game(750/850) something happens and the clocks get set back to 666/594?! with    2D voltages right after the game begins to load.  The game will then of course crash if I don't apply the 3D profile again by alt-tabbing out of the game.  ATI hotkey poller is disable in the startup services so I know it's not running.  This seems to have started after I installed the 6.4 drivers.  6.3's and atitool seemed to work fine together.

I have a Sapphire X1900XTX on water w/ramsinks and active cooling.

So...after I start a game the clocks get set back to 666/594 w/2D voltages.  
Of course 666MHz is to much for 2D volts and this is what is causing games to freeze.  I just don't understand why it clocks down from 750/850 to 666/594.  I use 750/850 24/7(on water) for gaming.  

Trying to find out how to mod a bios so that the over drive clocks are 750/850 w/1.55vgpu.  RaBit 2.0a doesn't seem to work or maybe I'm using it wrong.

Any Ideas?  

Thanks for the help

Jack


----------



## sentry19 (May 8, 2006)

Looks like 6.4 catalyst are the problem.  6.3's work fine.


----------



## BlueKnight (May 10, 2006)

The same thing to me...

when i use audio e video stream the frequency change strangely or there are block.

The problem are 6.4


----------



## trog100 (May 10, 2006)

just for interest 6.4 works fine on my x1900 card with no problems.. new cats are about making new cards work better.. its illogical to assume they are gonna bugger things up.. 

older cards perhaps.. newer cards definitely not.. it kinda defeats the object of having them... he he he

trog


----------



## oiler (May 16, 2006)

hi what voltages is safe for x1900xt with 1.1ns rams? Gpu and rams are cooled by water. Now i have for gaming 712/850 1,475/2,15 and i worry to go higher with voltage


----------



## BlueKnight (May 26, 2006)

Ok, the 6.5 have the same problem of the 6.4 play all video format whit X1800 . If you have different frequences to default, when you load a video the system crash because frequencys move to 425 Mhz for GPU.


----------



## kasius (Oct 11, 2006)

BlueKnight said:


> Ok, the 6.5 have the same problem of the 6.4 play all video format whit X1800 . If you have different frequences to default, when you load a video the system crash because frequencys move to 425 Mhz for GPU.



I have same problem with CAT 6.9 and ATITOOL 0.25b14.

Wath I have to do??

Thanks


----------

